# Use Of Water Bowl



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

I am curious as to if I need to put a water bowl of some kind in Bonnie and Clyde's cage when I let them breed, and if so, what kind of bowl is best? I know this must be a really simple question, but I read in an old book about breeding cockatiels that I should add a bowl of water for the hen to dip herself in before she sits on any eggs. I haven't let them breed yet or attached a nestbox for that matter. Just doing my research. Thanks!


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

Any bowl that is large enough to take a bath. Don't know about attaching it. My birds are out a lot and they have a regular glass bakeware with water to bath. They also love to get inside stainless steel low profile cat type bowl, if it happens to have drinking water and is large enough for them to fit


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

My partner's lorikeet has a large stainless steel bowl that clips onto the side of the cage for bathing. It's similar to the bowls used for food, but much shallower and wider.


----------



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks, just curious though, how deep should the water be? 1/4" or 1/2" maybe? I have no idea.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't think it really matters how deep the water is, obviously not so deep that it's dangerous for them but usually they'll just dip themselves in as far as they want to go


----------



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

This is what I went out and bought. It is 8" Square and 3" deep. Does this look decent or should I find something bigger. Sorry to be a bother, just want to make sure I get my birds the best bathing bowl possible


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

That looks like it would be more than big enough for them


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's a perfect bowl!


----------



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, their water bowl has been in there for several days and they haven't used it one time. I do not think they are very interested in it. I'm curious as to if I should mist them once they lay eggs, or does this mean that they won't be able to successfully incubate their eggs?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about them not using the water bowl. I never left a water bowl out for my brats and I've had several successful clutches with my retired breeding pair. To be on the safe side, though, I would leave the water bowl in with them. At worst, they'll use it as a source of drinking water


----------



## amjokai (Jan 9, 2015)

I put a hydrometer/thermometer inside the nestbox, when the humidity goes below 50% I use a bird mister and spray the outside of the box a little, then just monitor the humidity..... you can also use a cool mist humidifier.... don't use a hot mist one cause they cause mold..... I like to keep it between 50-60 % but definitely under 70%


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I just put a 2nd water bowl in for Luna and let her decide which she wanted to take a dip in or what she wanted to do with it. She's a smart cookie and chose the 2nd bowl for bathing and left the first one alone for drinking


----------

